# my neighbors yard decorating this morning



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

.
.
.
.
-well it is good to see that my neighbor has gotten into the spirit for halloween-
.
.
.

-i guess she didn't want to be out done by my caskets in the front yard-
.
.
.
.
-it was rather interesting to watch as she decorated her yard in a matter of minutes-
.
.
.
.
.
-we were not sure of what kind of look she was going for-
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.-but we were very impressed- 
.
.
 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*.i warn you it is quite frightening :*
.
.
.
 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*  -unfortunenatly the cops had to put a stop to her decorating-  *
.
.
.
.​


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

What in the world!?
.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i would guess a cheating spouse perhaps?


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

That's hillarious!








:zombie:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Get OUT!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

gypsichic said:


> i would guess a cheating spouse perhaps?


Has she made you an offer for one of your caskets?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

oh man...........lol............obviously some serious drama going on next door


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

It looks like a few of those blow up things...well.......BLEW UP!

Freaking funny!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!! You presented that just right!!!!!! I'm still smiling as I'm posting!!!!! heheheheh

Let's see - maybe she's having a yard sale just by selling the hubby's stuff!!!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like a upcoming episode on Jerry Springer!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol. Maybe she's doing a Star Trek or Apocalypse theme and this is the aftermath of a crowd being vapourized.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know that's where I'd start if hubby was cheating. Too bad the cops had to ruin the fun.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's... um.... hmmmm.......... gotta think on this one...

In Stephen King's _The Langoliers_ didn't all the conscious people just sort of get pulled out of reality leaving their clothes and stuff behind? A little esoteric for Halloween maybe, but...

Cmon... there's gotta be a horror movie where people just get sucked out of their clothes and disappear... something scary and extradimensional...


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

the haunting next door has gotten better. they moved out this past weekend. so no more cop calls in the middle of the day or night! all the neighbors are pleased. now if i can only get a steal/deal on the house out of the foreclosure.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like the yard sale sign I saw

Yard Sale Husband Moving


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man that made my day.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

that put a smile on my face


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

well an update on the neighbors house they have moved out because of being foreclosed on. then we found out the the husband passed a way the week before halloween. any way i just had to take advantage of the deal on the house. so back in February the house became mine. well i only have 348 more payments to go and its mine. it has a two car garage and in the back yard there is a separate garage building that is 12'-14'. i refer to it as the monster shop but the gf calls it a storage cubicle. i



i really don't won't to move that far again.

i hope the tot's can find us this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we need a backyard pic now...
hope you got a good deal

y maybe you should put a sign out saying 'our haunt has moved' and a arrow hahah


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new place!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*That's too funny*


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

gotta ask...was the husband's passing due to natural causes? if not, i think you have a theme.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> It's... um.... hmmmm.......... gotta think on this one...
> 
> In Stephen King's _The Langoliers_ didn't all the conscious people just sort of get pulled out of reality leaving their clothes and stuff behind? A little esoteric for Halloween maybe, but...
> 
> Cmon... there's gotta be a horror movie where people just get sucked out of their clothes and disappear... something scary and extradimensional...


Night of the Comet. Great movie if you like the B-stuff. 

Awesome on the new house. Find anything when you moved in?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

Phil said:


> gotta ask...was the husband's passing due to natural causes? if not, i think you have a theme.


thats the joke with the neighbors. we think he either overdosed or she killed him. when haven't been able to find any info.

nope sickie no finds except a leak in the roof and the occasional hole in the wall and a few busted doors.


----------

